# état de l'art / état de la question



## Kxking

Hi. I would like to translate the french expression "Etat de l'art", often used in scholarship or dissertation. It is used to describe an overview of the knowledge in a given field. For instance, "l'etat de l'art en physique nucléaire".

Thanks in advance 

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## niko

Simplement : "state of the art"


----------



## Kxking

Well, I an not sure state of the art has the same meaning. The french word is about the research of what have been done in a given field, and not about the most recent technology.

Regarde la page de Wikipedia consacré au mot francais (j'ai trop peu de posts pour faire des liens)
Il me semble pas qu'on puisse étudier le mot anglais pour le mot francais. j''ai "googlé" les deux et eu des réponses trés différentes.


----------



## Nanon

Kxking, n'est-ce pas synonyme dans ton contexte de "_l'état de la question_ en physique nucléaire" ? Est-ce que ça t'aide ?


----------



## Kxking

Ah..ca m'aide a voir que mon exemple n'est pas tres bien choisi ; )
En fait il s'agit de bien de connaitre tout ce qui est fait dans le domaine est pas forcement le modele dernier cri.
Je cite wikipedia :
"L'état de l'art en entreprise
Le rôle d'une entreprise à forte valeur ajoutée (=SSII par exemple) est le plus souvent d'appliquer des solutions à leurs clients. Pour cela, elles ont besoin de connaître les technologies, techniques qui existent.
Exemple de sujets d'état de l'art:

"Trouvez-moi les logiciels libres capables de présenter de l'UML"
"Trouvez-moi les techniques pour creuser les puits en Afrique"
*L'état de l'art en recherche *

Une thèse, par exemple, commence par faire l'état de toutes les recherches qui ont été faites dans le domaine. Ce n'est qu'à partir de cette recherche bibliographique que le (futur) chercheur pourra faire des avancées réelles.
Exemples de sujets d'états de l'art en recherche:

"Avant de faire mes recherches sur les bases de donnees, dites-moi ce qu'on sait faire en terme de gestion des droits appliquée à la protection de la vie privée". "


----------



## Nanon

L' "état de l'art" et l' "état de la question" en recherche sont synonymes. *Literature review* est-il applicable dans ton contexte ?


----------



## Kxking

Ca s'en rapproche beaucoup en tout cas ! meme si l'expression se limite peut-etre a la recherche universitaire. En fait je recherche des états de l'art sur un type de conversion de donnees  (oui j'aurai du le préciser plus tôt  ). 
Ca l'air assez proche dans le sens, merci !


----------



## Nanon

Euh, non, pas seulement universitaire... ça s'utilise également en entreprise, même si et d'autant que la méthodologie est la même !
Bonne continuation !


----------



## Tresley

In this context is 'état de l'art' being used to mean 'background reading', 'initial research' or 'preliminary investigation' of the subject?

Or is it being used as a summary of what is already known about a subject?  If it is the latter, then 'overview' or 'review' would work. Or even 'a review of the state of the art in ...'

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tresley

Kxking said:


> En fait je recherche des états de l'art sur un type de conversion de donnees


 
I just read the above quote.  How about:

'I am researching advances/progress made in the field of data conversion'.

Is this nearer to the correct meaning?


----------



## Decaf

This is in a doc about sending medical images to a colleague vie remote transmission "répondant aux normes et état de l'art du domaine de transmission des informations médicales par réseau informatique externe..."

I am thinking of... "in accordance with the norms and latest practices in the area of..."

What do you think???


----------



## cropje_jnr

I think that's very good, personally.


----------



## Decaf

Thanks! It actually came to me as I was writing the thread!


----------



## jfayel

How to translate... l'état de l'art


----------



## highcs

state of the art????


----------



## jfayel

thx HIGHCS

ok that's the literal translation
... BUT what does it means in english
Give me an example in some context

so long
jfa


----------



## Llewelyn86

"L'état de l'art" in French means something like "All the knowledge and know-how on a particular subject". I think "State of the art" means exactly the same in English.


----------



## highcs

cutting-edge, high-tech
the very latest technology
super duper blow your brains out awesome.

;-)

"wow, man!  i just installed some state of the art speakers in my new car!  you gotta hear them!"


----------



## jfayel

Thx2 highcs
100% clear
... Pour une fois la traduction litérale a le même sens dans les 2 langues

so long
jfa


----------



## fifine2

Bonjour,
quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment traduire le terme : "un état de l'art" en anglais ? 
Merci !

Hi,
Does anybody know how to translate "un état de l'art" in English?
Thanks!


----------



## tilt

Salut, bienvenue sur les forums WR.

Sans plus de contexte, je dirais tout simplement _state of the art_.


----------



## fifine2

Pour le contexte : par exemple, faire un état de l'art d'une nouvelle technologie, c'est rédiger un document qui explique tout ce qui existe autour de cette technologie, savoir ce que c'est, quelles en sont les variantes, qui l'utilise, dans quel contexte, etc.


----------



## ljosalfar

Faire _un état de l'art_ doesn't have a direct equivalent in English as a noun. You might compose a document on the state of the art in a discipline, but you wouldn't call it a State of the Art.


----------



## tilt

padmavyuha said:


> Faire _un état de l'art_ doesn't have a direct equivalent in English as a noun. You might compose a document on the state of the art in a discipline, but you wouldn't call it a State of the Art.


I guess such a document would be called _a state-of-the-art review_, of something like this.


----------



## Cath.S.

tilt said:


> I guess such a document would be called _a state-of-the-art review_, of something like this.


Yes, or_ report_.


----------



## fifine2

_state-of-the-art review/report __s_eems good! Thanks a lot!


----------



## zilwil

This is an old topic, but it may interest some people.
There is a slight difference between "state of the art" in English and "état de l'art" in French.

"State of the art" means the "latest practices" while "état de l'art" means actually "knowledge of the domain", but not necessarily the most up-to-date.

Ca m'a déjà conduit à des quiproquos lors d'une présentation orale... :0


----------



## yankeefrog

La première partie est un état de l’art sur le sujet

I'd say it's "overview" in this context- right?


----------



## Khayelitsha

I would go for "state of the research"! (it has a million and a half occurrences on google)


----------



## 2 blocks from trocadero

Hello,

Could anyone help?

Here is the context- ''La première étude vise à dresser un_ état de l’art_, à travers le monde, des initiatives numériques sur le secteur en question.'' 

I would put it as thorough knowledge?

Is that correct?
Many thanks!


----------



## OutsinceMons

Hi,

Options include 'a master document (of the latest)', 'a summary of (the latest) developments', 'a consolidated list (of the latest)', etc.  Since it comes from 'the state of the art' in English, 'of the latest (e.g., computing advances)' brings the idea across.

Any help?


----------



## 2 blocks from trocadero

Thanks OutsinceMons! It does help. I made the association with the English 'state of the art' too but it didn't sound right to me in a phrase like this. I'll go for the 'consolidated list of the latest developments'.


----------



## misterk

Perhaps: "a summary of best practices in..."


----------



## damoskito

Or maybe "State of the question"?


----------



## 2 blocks from trocadero

Thanks misterk and damoskito! I haven't decided on one version yet but ''summary of best practices'' comes really close to what the author wanted to say.


----------

